# Four Adult Pigeons Need Homes. Santa Rosa, California



## RainbowGirl (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a male king pigeon, a king/ feral female and two feral female adult pigeons that we are being forced to rehome. All of the pigeons are approximately five or six years old and one of the feral females who's mated to the half king female stopped laying. All of them are semi tame and used to free flying during the day. They will come with their wooden eggs to keep preventing babies. I'd like them to be homed by pairs or together if possible. Sadly we are in a hurry to find them homes but will be willing to travel quite far for the right home. We also have a friend who is traveling from the Santa Rosa area to the San Diego are if we need a railroad.


----------



## Dabear (Sep 29, 2013)

*Giving away for free?*

Hello I live in San Diego national city and been trying to get my hands on some fancy pigeon(right now I've had 12 ringneck doves and believe it or not I have trained them to free fly but have stopped because I'm down to 6 their is a lot of hawks and cats where I live and sometimes see the hawks waiting infront of my loft and I can hear cats at night) so I decided to build a huge walk in aviary on the side of my house and would like to have some king pigeons in the aviary and some archangel and some German owls(do you know any good websites that sell good mated pair of archangels and german owls)


----------



## RainbowGirl (Aug 21, 2013)

I have found homes for my pigeons but I do know that there are members on the board who do rescue in your area. I would start a post of your own because king pigeons often need good homes since they aren't as desired as the others you mentioned. I also see racing pigeons needing homes less often that have been found and the owner either doesn't want them back or they can't be found. Good luck with your aviary.


----------

